# PNP - Changing Employer



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello to everyone,

A friend is a long haul trucker and has been accepted by the Alberta Government for his permenant residency through the AIPNP (Alberta PNP), and is about to send off his papers to Federal.:clap2:

My question is: would he be able to change to another employer who has an L.M.O and is in the AIPNP in the same industry (trucking)??????

I know if this could be done he would have to change his work permit as the name of his employer would change:ranger:

Please help any advice would be gratetful, as his current employers treat their immigrated drivers terrible (and its getting worse).

Shazza151


----------

